# What is this nonsense?



## aparker (Mar 12, 2013)

I've had this stuff floating around my tank pretty much since I started it up... 
Some kind of macro algae?

20130828_160620[1].jpg


----------



## Colorful (May 14, 2012)

Looks like utricularia gibba to me.


----------



## aparker (Mar 12, 2013)

looks right after a google search, any way to get rid of it?


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Carnivorous. Read this qoute
"U. gibba does not have the whorled leaves of most aquatic Utricularia species but instead has tiny, almost vestigial leaves spread sparsely along what is little more than a very thin stem with occasional capture bladders. With them, it captures tiny aquatic prey. All but the tiniest of organisms are safe from its predations, but it really makes a name for itself as a pest by becoming thoroughly interwoven among other plants. Beginning as a curiosity, it soon becomes the bane of many aquascapers. Unlike myriad algae and cyanobacteria, proper fertilization and tank maintenance is of no help eliminating it; only patience, persistence and tweezers can turn the tide, as it thrives in a wide variety of conditions. Naturally, spotting and removing it prior to introduction is best."
Good luck


----------



## aparker (Mar 12, 2013)

well, i suppose if it was easy it wouldnt be happening to me. Thanks guys.


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll take it


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

glad to know what this is! I have been picking random pieces of this out of my tank for weeks now but had no idea what it was (just assumed it was some weird algae)


----------



## aparker (Mar 12, 2013)

jpappy if you're serious i could grow some out in a jar on the windowsill for you


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I've read that you can kill it with aquarium salt, but I'm not 100% sure. A strong potassium permanganate treatment may be able to nuke it as well. I've torn down tanks because of the stuff. It's the plague. Worse than freaking spirogyra, IMO.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Does it die off without food. I can't see how it can get so much food. I have a small amount of it and i keep plucking at it.


----------



## Ras (Nov 7, 2013)

nice 
ye its a bladderwort, those pockets attached to it are for catching microscopic prey
it wont do anything but help your tank if you dont mind keeping it trimmed down 
and yes aquarium salt should kill it, all carnivorous plants are very sensitive to dissolved solids. Thats why I'm kinda baffled as to how its surviving in your tank, maybe I underestimated bladderworts tolerance to hard water. Most carnivorous plants die at anything over 50-60 tds
do you know your water parameters? 
is it a soft water tank?


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I know its a pita for you but its cool to learn of something new. I thought I had seen everything in my tanks.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

I have had this stole-away come to my tank through ordering of live plants, and I have also introduced it accidentally to my tanks from my own local collecting. It is common all over the world I believe.


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

freph said:


> I've read that you can kill it with aquarium salt, but I'm not 100% sure. A strong potassium permanganate treatment may be able to nuke it as well. I've torn down tanks because of the stuff. It's the plague. Worse than freaking spirogyra, IMO.


Aquarium salt could kill ANY aquarium plant, even brackish ones(if enough is put in)...


----------

